# Hot Weather Riding



## waresbear

Well......this worked for me.....


----------



## Skyseternalangel

When you are done riding, and go to hose your horse off.. hose yourself off too!

Honestly never have gotten chaffed or rubbed so not sure what you mean by that! 
It helps to wear light clothes, like tank tops or breathable polos.


----------



## Sharpie

Well, I have one pair of pants I quit wearing to ride because after a half hour or so I would have rubs on the inside of my knees from the seam. And another pair of pants I recently discovers gives me a rub sore somewhere less ... mentionable... after about two hours of riding. Until recently, I've been a person who just rides in whatever clothes happen to be at hand, but I'm beginning to learn that doing it that way doesn't always go well for me. Add in wearing my camelback and more straps and potential sore spots, I just want to learn as many lessons from OTHER people's personal experience as is possible.


----------



## waresbear

Do you ride english or western?


----------



## cowgirl928

I have severely sensitive skin and cannot be fully exposed in sunlight for long periods of time. (I have to keep everything but my arms covered). I wear light cottony shirts a lot. The fabric is so thin and light that it doesn't do much to bother me heat wise, but it keeps me cool AND bug free! I also wear sweat proof sun screen that is broad spectrum. When I used to have horses that had pink skin, I would put sun screen on their noses and wherever there is exposed skin to keep them from getting burned. 

Do you know what drinkable aloe vera is? It will keep you boosted through tough heat and it is very good, although the good stuff gets spendy. The minute you start feeling dizzy from heat you neeeed to dismount or risk passing out and kerplunking onto the ground. If it is so hot that heat rash could be happening, I would suggest early morning rides, or evening rides, or as already suggested swimming with your horse. I have had heat rash and have been in ER with a sever sunburn, it is ridiculously painful, and I consider it being more painful then when I was kicked in the face by a horse. Keep benadryl with you in case of a severe sun burn or heat rash because the benadryl is an antihistamine and will work against the sun burn that makes you super itchy. 

At this point I try to stay out of the sun if it gets to hot because I am so sensitive to it. Riding in the afternoon at the heat of the day is not an option for me. Just make sure you know when hot is to hot, and that you know the warning signs of heat stroke and such. I wouldn't want you to get hurt dear!


----------



## Sharpie

I ride English, though more because that is the saddle I have than any great belief that it is better (or worse). I wish that swimming was an option but we just have mudholes and swamps and then the ocean with a half mile out to anything deeper than knee height, so that would be a little bit of a challenge for us.

I think that long light shirts sounds like a very good idea. I might have to go looking for some. I typically ride in the evening, after the sun's started coming down. I am all too familiar with the signs of heat stress, both on my end an others and will definitely keep it in mind. I have heard that you can eat aloe vera, but am not very familiar with it.


----------



## its lbs not miles

For yourself do whatever works.

During the hotter months I don't ride as much and when I do it's usually during the cooler times of day (e.g. early morning), since they'll work up a sweat just from leading them along the road.

If you're riding and there's a source of water that comes up over the horse's knees you can stand them in the water to cool them down some. Horses will transfer the heat well from their legs.
If you choose to soak your horse down (pond, hose or whatever) you will need to remove as much water as possible from the upper parts of their body. Leaving water in their coat will increase the heat. There are scrappers you can use to remove the water or even a good brush can help remove water from they backs, rump, sides and neck.
Of course standing in front of a fan, AC, putting on ice packs all work too.


----------



## waresbear

I have a pair of kerrits breeches that have this lining that seem to wick away moisture, sweat from your body and I wear them with short paddock boots which helps with heat instead of wearing the tall boots or 1/2 chaps. Also a light weight vented helmet as I am wearing in the vid, has a brim to keep the sun out of your eyes. I also find relief from the heat by riding in the woods where it's shaded if that is possible for you. Even wet towel on the back of the neck & over your arms will cool you down quite a bit.


----------



## Sharpie

I love it! Aside from avoiding the sun and midday heat, I've got:

1. Long sleeves in a light material
2. Upgrade my $20 troxel brain case
3. Install some fans
4. Hose down everyone
5. Look into dietary supplements
6. Get proper pants/breeches, not the stuff I have from walmart


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Also putting your hair in a low ponytail with your ears not covered helps to keep your neck from sweating buckets, course you will need to lather on the sunscreen!


----------



## mildot

Best hot weather lid, ever










Tipperary Sportage Helmet at Bit of Britain

I also concur with getting some quality, wicking breeches. Breeches are sewn the way they are on purpose to avoid seams that chafe and annoy. Once you ride in good breeches, jeans will never do again.

I also avoid cotton shirts and wear wicking shirts made of polyester. Polyester golf polos are loose fitting, wick moisture away from you like crazy, and dry instantly. Cotton shirts just get clammy and waterlogged with sweat. I buy my golf polos at Kohls for $25 each. And they work as well as "technical" shirts costing twice that.


----------



## dbarabians

The heat and humidity in south Texas is brutal.
I am several hundred miles north of you depending on where along the coast you live.
I do not ride from 11 am to 4 pm during the summer. Your summer has already begun if I'm not mistaken.
I have found that cotten material does get sweaty but at least it breathes. Being that close to the Gulf you get plenty of breezes flowing through.
You might want to buy pants without the inner seam. Wear sunscreen at least 70 SPF. Have fun. Shalom


----------



## phantomhorse13

Buy a pair of riding tights in one of the "cooling" materials.. you can often find good deals on ebay if you stalk the auctions long enough. I have several pairs of them and I will never go back to cotton tights for summer riding ever again. The difference is amazing.

I ride in t-shirts that I have cut the sleeves and neck out of to improve air flow.. if the bushes wouldn't scratch the crap out of me, I would probably ride in just my sports bra in the summer. :lol:

The sponge I carry attached to the saddle is my favorite thing for hot weather riding. Not only does it allow me to cool Dream, but I have also been known to sponge water on myself as well. 

I second whoever said a nice, vented riding helmet is a must and I personally tuck all my hair up into it.

Unlike most, I actually ride in the heat of the day on purpose. I need both Dream and myself to be used to the heat, as the weather doesn't give us a break during competitions, so we have to be ready for it.

Sure hoping our summer is as kind to us in terms of temp extremes as our winter was!!


----------



## dbarabians

Good advice phantom.
I do want to say this however, the heat here in Texas and the southwest is not the same as PA.
The heat and humidity can make it feel like 110-120* easily. For a month at a time.
Even when it is cool it is 95 and above.
Most Texans don't consider anything in the mid 90's and below really hot.
I do like the water and sponge idea. Shalom


----------



## Sharpie

Nah, nothing below 95 is actually hot. We just had our first really warm day here on the Corpus Christi Bay at 91- I almost didn't recognize my horse when I went out as the sweat turned his red dun to a dark sorrel just standing in the barn! I don't expect to see daytime temperatures below 85 again until October unless we have a cold snap.

For better or worse we had a lot of rain in the last few days so the humidity is about 100%, the mosquitoes are breeding and the breeze has been nearly non-existent, which is the worst part. Usually even when it's 100+ there's a nice breeze so at least the air is moving. Riding out of the 'heat of the day' isn't really as big a thing as you might think here because there may be only two degrees difference between noon and midnight and the humidity doesn't typically change at all. It is best to avoid the noontime sun for the burn factor though.

You can imagine how much salt and water the horses go through. Luckily for me, my pony is Texas born and bred and has lived here longer than I have, so as much as I worry about him, he's likely much better adapted than I am.


----------



## Joe4d

Drink water,
look at a Basspro shop for womens fishing shirts. Light weight vented but protect from sun and heat.
Drink water,
Look for pants marketed towards endurance riders, "saddlebums" are good.
Drink water,
Turn your AC off. Seriously. I grew up in the South and never had AC, nor did any of my friends. We also didnt seem to get worked up over the heat. Now people crank the AC, and gripe and complain and hide in the house all summer. Body never really acclimates.
I spend alot of my work days in 100-120 degree environments. Consequently I think and feel nothing about 90 degree riding days. It's all relative.
Drink water..... Did I mention drink water ?


----------



## wild_spot

I'm riding all day mustering in hot weather with no shade. We all wear jeans and long sleeve 100% cotton shirts. Camelbaks on all day. Really good sunscreen, I use invisible zinc. A lightweight vented helmet with a brim that velcros on. You can buy lightweight Lycra type fingerless gloves that protect the backs of your hands as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13

dbarabians said:


> Good advice phantom.
> I do want to say this however, the heat here in Texas and the southwest is not the same as PA.
> The heat and humidity can make it feel like 110-120* easily. For a month at a time.
> Even when it is cool it is 95 and above.
> Most Texans don't consider anything in the mid 90's and below really hot.
> I do like the water and sponge idea. Shalom



Unfortunately, it all depends on the year for us. The past few summers have been record-breaking and we have been routinely experiencing temperatures like those you describe. I hope like heck this summer gives us a break and we return to normal as there is a reason I don't live in Texas! :lol:

I can vividly remember some (not very nice) person at the OD pointing out the atomic clock's temperature reading of 106 in the shade at a hold I was getting ready to leave.. and then informing me the heat index was somewhere in the 120s. Things you do not need to know before heading out for your next loop!!


----------



## Saddlebag

Panty horse. William Shatner still rides and swears by them.


----------



## gypsygirl

i agree with the no AC idea ! i work outside 40-50hrs a week and i spend a lot of time outside with my horse. most other people at my barn have a lot of trouble when it gets hot, but i dont at all because my body is used to it from work and i never use AC in my car or at home. its not fair to your body to go from 65degrees inside to 100+ outside.


----------



## KarrotKreek

Here is my hot weather riding apparel list:
Tipperary Sportage helmet 
FITS riding breeches (my fav), Sticky Seat breeches, or Tropical Cool breeches 
Ariat All Terain 1/2 chaps
Roeckle mesh/sun gloves (I forget the name, but they aren't the crochet variety)
Lululemon workout top

Western riding
Q Baby jeans 
Skip the chaps... toss on the Ariat Terrain 1/2 chaps, in a larger size to fit over jeans
Very light weight cotton top - Tip: nice pre-owned vintage button ups that have washed/worn thin are the best 
Tipperary helmet


----------



## Endiku

I work outdoors 8-10 hours a day in the summer, so I just get used to the heat. I force myself to drink atleast a pint of water every three to four hours though, even if I'm not thirsty. 

Unfortunately with the type of work I do, I have to wear jeans out to the barn, not breeches- and I dont get the chance to change- but a few things that have helped me are getting a well ventilated helmet, wetting (just damp) a bandana and putting it either across my neck or under my shirt (may sound weird, but sticking it between your bra either in front or back is actually really helpful xD just make sure it isnt TOO wet...you'll get some odd splotches) and wearing fishing or athletic shirts helps too. Tank tops are nice too, but if you burn easily, its not a good idea. I have Ariat paddock boots as well, which have a lot of breathability.

I also crop my hair super short in the summer, but that may be something that you dont like. It sure helps me though!


----------



## soenjer55

You've already gotten all the quality advice there is to give, lol, not much to add- Personally, I live in AZ, and it gets to the 120's in the summer routinely. I usually either have to ride in the heat or not at all, so the best option is pretty much to stock up on water, get some good sunscreen, find a nice hat/ helmet with viser, and get used to it... In AZ, it's not much cooler in the morning/evening, so that's not the best option. 
Fat is also an insulator, so try kicking up your work-outs/ starting to work out to get more muscle and less fat... I've packed on a lot of fat lately, with the stress of Junior year, and I can DEFINITELY feel the difference now that summer is here. But frankly, I think that's the best option- don't avoid the heat, get used to it/ condition yourself and your horse, try to keep less fat on your body, WATER AND SUNSCREEN, of course, lol, and I like to ride in the morning so that I can jump into the pool afterwards  . My horses also get sprayed down/ bathed frequently and after every work out. One of my horses is black, and chubby, so I have to be very careful with him in this heat- he needs to lose weight like I do, LOL.


----------



## bsms

Heat? What heat?










_Pink" Murray, famous wagon boss of the OR outfit, against the background of the Huachuca Mountains near Southern Arizona border. OR Ranch, Arizona._, 1909

Erwin E. Smith Collection Guide | Collection Guide

I have no idea if wearing a revolver on your hip makes it cooler or not. I guess it might discourage someone from telling you that you smell bad...

I will say that I haven't seen any old time photo with guys wearing short sleeves...


----------



## soenjer55

I firmly attribute that to them being used to the heat, as they practically lived out there 

Forgot to mention, I like to wear tanks and stuff because I basically hate the feeling of clothes on my arms in the summer, LOL, but it's smarter to wear long sleeves anyway...


----------



## COWCHICK77

Last summer was my first summer in east Texas...holy crap...I almost died.
I did learn with the humidity that long sleeve cotton shirts are way better to wear than tank tops. Plenty of water and Gatorade.

My concern was my horses, they were miserable! In Nevada where we live we get about a week of 100F heat. Which is still very tolerable. Humidity makes a HUGE difference. Here in TX my poor ponies would stand and sweat all day, in the afternoons I would hose them off and added some electrolytes to their feed. Looks like we will be down here for another summer so I hope they acclimated some.

I also found this formula for determining whether or not it is too hot to ride. Especially given horses are much better equipped for cold rather than heat. 

Temperature(F) + Relative Humidity(%) - Wind Speed(MPH)
For example it is 98 degrees + 55% humidity - 5mph wind = 148
Anything under about 130 a horses cooling mechanism will work fine.
From about 140 - 170 he will need assistance in proper cooling.
And over 180 there may be a risk of heat exhaustion or stroke.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55

^^^ I'm using that equation. Definitely.


----------



## mildot

Cotton sucks. Literally.

Cotton absorbs liquid and holds it in, slowing evaporation. Evaporation is the main cooling mechanism of the body. I don't feel like going into the thermodynamics of why.

Synthetic fibers like polyester and polypropylene are do not absorb much moisture and instead transport the moisture from one side of a fabric made from it to the other via vapor pressure differences. In other words, polyester and polypropylene transfer water from one side of the fabric to the other without absorbing much of it.

As a result, wearing clothing made from those fibers makes the wearer cooler as sweat is rapidly transformed to the surface of the garment where it is evaporated rapidly.

It is no coincidence that modern athletic and outdoor clothing contains little to no cotton.

Whatever the old timers wore doesn't mean a whole lot when their choices were three: cotton, leather, and wool.

We now know better and have better choices.


----------



## bsms

Disagree about the faults of cotton. For running shorts, where there is friction, I prefer modern miracle fabrics. For socks and shirts, I strongly prefer cotton.

I can't speak to east Texas, because I've never lived there & most of my hot weather living has been in deserts - California, Arizona, Utah, Saudi Arabia and Turkey. I did spend 4 years in the Philippines, though, and it has plenty of humidity.

A loose, long-sleeve cotton shirt works better than any of the modern stuff I've tried. It isn't simply a matter of wicking or not wicking. Loose cotton allows air flow under it, allowing the sweat on the skin to evaporate. When there is enough sweat, the cotton does absorb it - but if it is thin cotton, that isn't a problem. Long sleeves provide shade.

Someone who feels otherwise can wear otherwise. I posted the old pictures, tho, because back then people LIVED in the heat. They didn't leave their air conditioned home and go running for 30 minutes, then go back into their air conditioned homes.

Modern athletic clothing isn't designed for long hours outdoors. It isn't designed for spending 12 hours in the sun. Those who lived outdoors may have something to contribute to our modern living. Or not. Everyone makes their own choice, and I choose loose fitting, long sleeve cotton shirts over modern sports gear.

Oh - and I wear jeans. If I'm outside in something else, I'm jogging when the temperature is above 80 deg or so. And leather boots work for me while riding horses.


----------



## Sunny

I like really thin, long sleeved "Under Armor" type shirts. They wick moisture in the summer and are great as a base layer in the winter.

Pshhh, don't talk about humidity until you live in AL! The heat doesn't bother me at all, but the humidity sucks big time. Most of the summer days it just feels like a giant sauna outside, no exaggeration.

I was driving home from the barn the other day around 5 PM and it was so humid that I had to have my wipers on medium low just to see. 0.o

To the point of my complaining, moisture wicking fabrics are a life saver. Otherwise the sweat never evaporates because of the already-wet air. 

I also drink a lot of Gatorade. Too much water makes me sick.

Other than that, I just suck it up. I work outside on my feet so riding is like a break to me. At least I get to sit down! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77

I have never tried Under Armor.

I don't have a whole lot of experience with heat but cold, yes. Under Armor is great if your constantly moving, if you stop you get cold. (from what I hear) I know plenty of hunters that tried Under Armor then went back to plain 'ol wool for that reason, especially at 8000 ft in November hunting Elk. I love wool for cold weather, even if it gets wet, it is still warm. But if cotton gets wet, it gets cold, hence why I wear thin cotton in the summer. Made sense to me..lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mildot

bsms said:


> Modern athletic clothing isn't designed for long hours outdoors.


Really? Ever heard of backpackers?

They spend their entire day, day after day, outdoors with no shelter but a tent at night.

Nobody who is a serious backpacker wears anything cotton.

Look, you can wear whatever suits you. But know that when you make absolute statements like the one above that are flat out not in the realm of reality, someone's gonna pipe up.


----------



## mildot

COWCHICK77 said:


> I love wool for cold weather, even if it gets wet, it is still warm.


So does polypropylene fleece and it weighs fractions of what wool does and dries much faster.


----------



## bsms

I've seen modern stuff to keep one WARM that is very good. I haven't seen anything for HOT weather that matches a loose fitting cotton shirt - and hot weather is the subject of this thread. I don't know about pants - I'll stick to my $15 Wrangler jeans. I've worn them in 120 deg heat, and they are good enough for that.

And cotton socks in hot weather feel better on my feet than any modern fabric substitute I've tried. And yes, I've worn them all day long in the desert, and for running, and inside my cowboy boots.

I've tried Under Armor hot weather gear, and it feels awful.


----------



## Sunny

I can't personally vouch for the actual name brand Under Armor because it's way too pricey! But I've used the Walmart off brand and I love it for the heat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms

It may be the stuff works better in a humid climate than in deserts. It feels clingy and slimy to me, but cotton might not work as well in places where the humidity is over 10%...

I used their stuff jogging over the winter in Korea, and it worked great as a bottom layer. I had a cotton sweatshirt, wool sweater and a leather jacket over the top, so I ended up looking like the Staypuft Marshmallow Man trying to lose weight.


----------



## Sunny

I can only dream of 10% humidity. Heck, I dream of 80% humidity. :lol:

Just checked the weather and currently, at 11:19 PM, the humidity is 94%. Blah.

ETA: I'm going to have nightmares about the marshmallow man!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Give me cotton anyday for the heat. I will not wear anything else and it works fine. Has for centuries. The Negev desert in Israel is extremely hot. The locals wear cotton. Shalom


----------



## its lbs not miles

Well, I worry less about me than I do the horse. However, for those who want to discuss the merrits of what gives the coolest results for riders.
Silk. Shirts and pants. Pulls the water to it immediately and dries almost as quick, cooling the wearer in the process.
Keeping me cooler is easy though (even in SC) compared to the horses.


----------



## mildot

its lbs not miles said:


> Silk. Shirts and pants. Pulls the water to it immediately and dries almost as quick, cooling the wearer in the process.


I agree


----------



## mildot

bsms said:


> I've seen modern stuff to keep one WARM that is very good. I haven't seen anything for HOT weather that matches a loose fitting cotton shirt - and hot weather is the subject of this thread.


Hot weather in the AZ desert is far different from the humid east/south. It is actually easier to stay cool when your sweat evaporates almost instantly. Your problem might be too rapid a water loss.

For humid locations nothing beats wicking lightweight fabrics. Not all of them are clingy. None of mine are.


----------



## Prinella

To me summer means bareback time! Men's thin business shirt (super loose) with shorts and low activity levels. And LOTS of invisible zinc!


----------



## Celeste

As for shirts, I like a cheap ($3 from Walmart) cotton tank top.
I choose this because I have such a severe case of "farmer's tan" most of the time. This looks like crap with a sleeveless dress. I am hoping to even up my arm color.


----------



## bsms

Celeste said:


> ...I choose this because I have such a severe case of "farmer's tan" most of the time. This looks like crap with a sleeveless dress. I am hoping to even up my arm color.


Speaking as a guy with dark forearms and a pasty white torso...I understand. If I go to the beach, I wear a T-shirt. Add in the size of my girth, and going without the T-shirt causes me to be mistaken for a beached whale with dark fins...:shock: :-x


----------



## Painted Horse

Heat and Humidity, What's that?

This is why I live in area where I can trailer 20 minutes and climb 3,000 foot elevation and loose 20°.

It can be 95° at home and when I unload the horses out of the trailer it is 75° and by the end of 3-4 hours of riding, it has dropped to 65°. I usually have a light jacket tied behind the cantle even in July.

Even the elk go hang out on the remain snow at the higher elevations to stay cool.









For me cotton works very well to stay cool. If any kind of storm is threatening, the new fabrics will dry faster and not kill you like cotton does if it gets wet.


----------



## bsms

I miss northern Utah. Lived in Logan from 76-82. The Manti Mtns in the middle of the state are also beautiful & almost deserted most of the year.


----------



## taken4walk

well this chick rides western and i perfer the straw hat cotton tank and daisey dukes in the summer! gotta love kansas hicks!


----------



## arrowsaway

Don't know if you or someone has already mentioned this, so I apologize. I have insulated saddle bags, which I highly recommend. They keep everything ice cold. 
I would pack a ton of water, of course, and some ice packs. The best way to cool off in a pinch is apply something very cold to these areas:
Your wrists, the crooks of your arms, and your armpits. These are the locations of major blood flow that is close to the skin, and putting something cold here cools the blood very quickly. You can feel yourself cool, literally, within seconds.

Just reading this thread made me cringe - I hate intense heat. I went to Las Vegas one summer and was pretty sure I was going to die. Thank God I live in Indiana!


----------



## HorseCrazyGirlForever

Very nice! I was worried about this to!


----------



## SouthernCowgirl1

For the Western riders out there....thoughts on throwing a pair of chaps on over shorts in the summer?


----------



## Painted Horse

I've done that to fish. Chaps on over shorts. Ride to the remote section of a river, pull the chaps off and wade in the river, not worrying about getting wet. When I get back into the saddle, just put the chaps back on to protect my legs going through the brush.


----------



## SouthernCowgirl1

It doesn't get too hot? I'm in SC so the heat and humidity are brutal in the summer, but I don't want to have to change into jeans to ride since I work in shorts. Trying to find a solution.


----------



## newbierider

In the summer, I ride in the am or eves, I take water, I take a spray bottle and spray myself and my horse during ride (she is not too fond of it), stop in shade to rest, I wear the cooler neck ties (bandana filled with the beads that hold water when you soak them) I take off my shirt right before I ride and hold it under the hose, lightly squeeze out excess and wear my wet shirt..new meaning to wet t-shirt.....but it really helps.


----------



## QOS

Ok...I live in southeast Texas...in a swamp...literally. It is hot and humid much of the year. 

Last year, even during the drought, we rode constantly. We rode as early as possible, wore our cool vests (they WORK) along with our yarmulke (lol that is what my riding buddy called the little cap insert that was the kool fabric also. I have now added a Frogg Toggs towely kinda thing that a barn buddy got for me. Last time I rode I had on Tippery Sportage helmet, yamulke, Cool Vest and Frogg Togg. 

I wear some Magellan shirts which are comfortable. 

My barn buddies and my cousin ALL have the vests. It makes the ride so much better. They were worth what we paid for them! I also drink loads of Propel while riding!


----------



## cowgirl928

I would have to discourage sports drinks for staying hydrated. The sugar will give you a sugar rush then crash :/ I actually drink Pedialyte. It might sound weird, but if I get the tasteless Pedialyte and mix it with my favorite summer drink (unsweetened sun tea), I feel amazing. It is easy for me to get sick and dehydrated in the sun and heat, and Pedialyte is the only thing that really does help me without giving me to much sugar and making my mouth blue  

Where could I get some of these insulated saddle bags? this sounds genius!


----------



## dbarabians

Qos are you sayingthey make kippahs that keep you cool? Every Orthodox Jewish male I know will buy one this summer in Dallas. Shalom


----------



## QOS

LOL yes, they look like a little skull cap. Here is a link to get the vests and the little cap. I ordered 3 vests and she threw in the caps - I got them for me, a buddy and my cousin on the advice of another buddy that got them. They are a LIFE saver in Texas heat. We found that we could ride a 2 to 3 hours and still have the cooling effect. Take an extra bottle of water and take the vest off and rewet!! I took the Frogg Togg cloth and draped it around my neck and tucked the ends into the front opening of the vest to keep it in place. Kept the sun off of my neck  and my neck was cool for the ride. Yay!

vest http://hobbyhillfarm.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=128&products_id=692

yalmulke Cooling Cap Liner - Fits most caps Cooling Cap Liner [cap-liner] - $9.95 : Cooling Products | Horse Cooling Product | Horse Lover Gifts, from Hobby Hill Farm 

They are in a plethora of colors. I have purple, cousin has the blue, one buddy has the silver and another the tan. The colors are vivid!!! 

Hobby Hill people are very nice to deal with and they were shipped out immediately.


----------



## Celeste

Denise, I need to get one of those cooling vests. Sounds like a great plan.

There is something to consider with sports drinks. My daughter was drinking a ton of them because she has problems with her blood pressure dropping too low. It helped with that; however, she started having tooth problems. In the past month, I have received bills for an emergency root canal, a dental crown, and two cavities being fixed. The dentists said it was the sports drinks. I guess they are ok for occasional use; the daily use has cost me big money. (Enough to buy a nice horse.... )

Sports And Energy Drink Consumption Damages Tooth Enamel, Study Suggests


----------



## dbarabians

They do look like Kippahs.
Now if I can get them to do a Mogen David { Star of David} emblem I will have a dual purpose one.. 
I keep forgetting that is a type of wine and that is what most people think of when they hear Mogen David. Shalom


----------



## Celeste

I thought it was wine.........

Now I know. Pretty interesting.


----------



## bsms

Just FWIW - if I try to hydrate with sports drinks, I need to dilute them roughly 1 part drink to 4 parts water.

What seems to work much better for me here in southern Arizona after a run is to drink 6-8 ounces of milk, and then drink plain water at no more than 1 glass every 30 minutes. The milk seems to provide electrolytes in a form my body accepts better than the sports drinks and I'm not getting a ton of processed sugar or HFCS along with it.

And if I drink water too fast, it just goes on through and doesn't get absorbed.


----------



## QOS

They do custom embroidery so you are good to go with the Mogen David!!! Woot!!!

By the way, Grandma used Mogen David wine in her fruitcakes - thanks for the nerdy flashback.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I drink as much water as my belly will hold before I ride, really I force it in, then if I am riding more than 2-3 hours, I can drink more water. 

On a all day ride, I will drink a sports drink at lunch, and mid afternoon, but only the sugarfree kind and cut at least half water. Another good drink to bring is V8, one can followed by water can really perk me up. 

I snack on some kind of nuts for the salt & energy. 

I prefer the cool-max type fabric because it is beastly humid here and that is the best for wicking in high humidity. All cotton shirts feel like I have put on a coat...HOT & HEAVY.

For the horses, they get electrolytes (plain no flavor kind) sprinkled over their food daily in the summer, I cut back if I see salt on their back, increase it a day or two before and after a long ride. 

Plus I hose the horses after every ride, and add in a scoop of blue analgesic gel (dollar tree $1) in the water to help cool them down fast if they worked hard. That stuff cuts thru dirt and sweat really well.


----------



## Celeste

Good point about hosing the horses. Not just that -- we need to keep in mind that if we are about to die of a heat stroke, they probably are too.

If I drink huge amounts of water before I ride, I have to find a nice bush to get behind to pee........


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Good point about hosing the horses. Not just that -- we need to keep in mind that if we are about to die of a heat stroke, they probably are too.
> 
> If I drink huge amounts of water before I ride, I have to find a nice bush to get behind to pee........


Ha ha, yeah, I thought at first I would have to pee a lot, but it doesn't happen! I pee first, then drink, then ride. You have to train your body to it, but really your belly is the easiest & most efficient way to carry water...I read that somewhere...


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> You have to train your body to it ...


You must be younger than I am.........................


----------



## dbarabians

Celeste I fully understand. Your bladder does not hold things as long after a certain age. Not that either of us is that certain age. Its something that I have heard about. On one of my frequent stops at the restroom. LOL Shalom


----------



## dbarabians

QOS nerdy flashbacks are always on the house.
By the way you know that cheap wine MD 20 20? The MD stands for Mogen David. My people know how to party.
I have noticed that the arabians handle the heat much better thatn the QH's and TBs here. However I have one champagne palomino gelding.
He has pink skin and handles the heat very well.
What type sunscreen would be good for him? I have been using SPF of at least 50. Shalom


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> You must be younger than I am.........................


No, don't think so...I sweat it all out...it is like a sauna outside:lol:


----------



## cowgirl928

dbarabians said:


> QOS nerdy flashbacks are always on the house.
> By the way you know that cheap wine MD 20 20? The MD stands for Mogen David. My people know how to party.
> I have noticed that the arabians handle the heat much better thatn the QH's and TBs here. However I have one champagne palomino gelding.
> He has pink skin and handles the heat very well.
> What type sunscreen would be good for him? I have been using SPF of at least 50. Shalom


I use a childrens sunscreen for when I had pink skinned horses. I prefer a 50 SPF that is broad spectrum. I also really slop it on, and don't just put it on the exposed skin, but also over the hair on the face because they burn under that too. I also like the sport protection because it can withstand just a teeny bit more then the regular. However, it still needs to be applied every 2 hours or so.


----------



## AnitaAnne

dbarabians said:


> QOS nerdy flashbacks are always on the house.
> By the way you know that cheap wine MD 20 20? The MD stands for Mogen David. My people know how to party.
> I have noticed that the arabians handle the heat much better thatn the QH's and TBs here. However I have one champagne palomino gelding.
> He has pink skin and handles the heat very well.
> What type sunscreen would be good for him? I have been using SPF of at least 50. Shalom


Something I use on the light-nose horses (pink skin area) is Corona ointment (not the beer). It is not a sunscreen, but it coats the skin and heals it quickly too, so they are greasy but no sunburn. I apply it once a day in the morning.


----------



## Celeste

My horse is black with black skin. The sun is no issue. She seems to be amazingly heat tolerant. What she can't take is flies. I use an ear and face mask that protects her head, but the rest of her is exposed. No matter how much fly spray I use, she still gets attacked by horseflies on her legs and belly. Is their a fly sheet that is cool, covers legs, belly, and butt, that you can use for riding? The stings upset her so badly that she can't take it.


----------



## AnitaAnne

[No message]


----------



## dbarabians

Thanks cowgirl and anitanne. I was trying to avoid reapplying the sunscreen very often. I will try the corona cream Once a day is a lot more my style.
Horse flies are hard to deal with. They seem to linger around the catle herds so whenever we ride by they attack the horses.
Endure seems to work the best on a wide variety of flies and the longest.
Deer flies seem immune to it though.
When I had only a few head of horses I would buy those tubes you squeeze along thier backs. They seem to work the best. However with well over 20 horses that is no longer an optoin due to the cost. Shalom


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> My horse is black with black skin. The sun is no issue. She seems to be amazingly heat tolerant. What she can't take is flies. I use an ear and face mask that protects her head, but the rest of her is exposed. No matter how much fly spray I use, she still gets attacked by horseflies on her legs and belly. Is their a fly sheet that is cool, covers legs, belly, and butt, that you can use for riding? The stings upset her so badly that she can't take it.


Oddly, my whole last post was blank - weird...

I have seen quarter sheets made out of netting for flys, but have never used one. 

I recently started using Absorbine Ultrashield EX, the horses seem so much happier and more relaxed. Highly recommend this product!

In the past I have used apple cidar vinegar, 1/2-1 cup daily works well to keep the flys and gnats away at home, also works to keep the flys from breeding in the manure. It takes about two weeks to get full effect though, so must plan ahead.


----------



## Celeste

We have horseflies that will bite through any spray. The most wicked on the planet.


----------



## AnitaAnne

AnitaAnne said:


> Oddly, my whole last post was blank - weird...
> 
> I have seen quarter sheets made out of netting for flys, but have never used one.
> 
> I recently started using Absorbine Ultrashield EX, the horses seem so much happier and more relaxed. Highly recommend this product!
> 
> In the past I have used apple cidar vinegar, 1/2-1 cup daily works well to keep the flys and gnats away at home, also works to keep the flys from breeding in the manure. It takes about two weeks to get full effect though, so must plan ahead.


Sorry - I should have said I poured the vinegar over the feed daily, they get used to it soon. Avoid feeding sweet feed, again the flys love sugar! I have heard of spraying the vinegar on the horse, but didn't have any luck with that myself.

Stay away from shampoo that smells "good" - attracks bees unfortunately. I like to use Citronella shampoo for the horses & dogs too, it seems to help a bit.


----------



## copper

I realized this thread is old but had much of the info i was wanted, found in a search. but i have a few more questions.l...

I'd love more info on breeches. i'm currently plus sized but working hard to fix that. so i really don't want to spend big money on them. where does a person find them? used is ok by me. would simple yoga pants from walmart work? or does the seam rub? maybe i could put a knee patch on something like those, for now? what kind of fabric are the knee patches made from? 

this is a whole nuther ball game for me, I am in ranching/cowboy country, but have realized the jeans are stiff, hot and just not working!! i wear a very lightweight 'activewear' pant during the summer days as i won't wear shorts, and thought duh! why am i killing myself in jeans to ride in???

i burn like crazy, but hate getting hot. we dont' have the humidity here like some of you, tho. wow. i find that a very light tank top, but wear that long sleeved cotton type over it, unbuttoned. the air gets 'fluffed' into the shirt, you can wet it down since you have a top on, and it keeps the sun from your skin. i get mine at the local thrift shop cuz they will get trashed soon being so light colored.


----------



## Sharpie

One of my friends just ordered some riding tights (another name for lightweight breeches) from Riding Warehouse I actually was gifted mine, but my backups are yoga/activewear and they seems to work well too, though they're not quite as durable. The price is right though. I haven't had them give me rubs like jeans do either, I think just because the material is so much softer, it eliminates a lot of that. I really wouldn't worry about knee patches on them. If you do find you want some additional protection from rubs, half chaps are probably the best way to go IMO rather than trying to after-market something.


----------



## copper

ok, thanks for telling me what to even call the light weight ones. I did find a pair on ebay so I'll get to try some very soon. i just can't help but think they are going to be more comfortable than jeans, as much as I love my jeans. 

my gelding is tall so i really have to hike up my leg to get on, and jeans bind.

and altho it's probably going to be super weird looking, I'm going to continue to wear my western boots since i love them very much. they aren't real tall, but i hope they go up enough for the breeches. in my area, i'm more certainly going to be odd-man-out with this get up!


----------

